# First Try - Homemade Cured/Smoked Bacon



## thunder835 (Aug 29, 2018)

Been a while since I was on here last. Decided to try my hand at homemade bacon. I must say it came out very good. So good in fact that I am currently smoking my second batch but this time I’m doing maple brown sugar. 

Recipe for 1st Batch:

5lb Pork Belly
1/2 Cup Brown Sugar
1/2 Cup Kosher Salt
1 Tablespoon Coarse Black Pepper
1 Teaspoon Instacure #1

I did a 7 day cure in the fridge, flipping the zip loc bag once daily. Smoked over cherry wood at 175* until IT reached 150*. Wrapped in plastic wrap and refrigerated overnight. Sliced thick by hand with carving knife. 

Here are some pics:


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 29, 2018)

Oh boy, are you in trouble!! I did my first batch of bacon on a whim about 8 months ago and have not looked back. Since then I've done over 100 pounds of it (just set up 22 more pounds today to cure) and there is nothing better.  The wife used to not eat bacon except on BLT's so we only went through a pound every month or month and a half, which was store bought. Now the wife likes bacon in just about everything. I'm no longer allowed to share it with friends (but I sneak a pack every once in a while), we can not ever get below 5 packages in the freezer, and I am now mandated to do double batches when I make it and three different flavors that we've found we like the best. 

There is no road to recovery,
Robert


----------



## AllAces (Aug 29, 2018)

Straight up, simple, cherry smoked. Way to go Thunder. It don't git none better.


----------



## ab canuck (Aug 29, 2018)

Great looking Bacon!! Yep now that you have done it you will be hooked on home made bcon. No better. Great Job. LIKE


----------



## nicefly (Sep 20, 2018)

Looks really good! Just made some myself.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 20, 2018)

Jealous just looking! I wish WI would stock Pork Belly in stores already!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 21, 2018)

That bacon looks mighty good to me. Nice Job.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 21, 2018)

thunder, Your bacon looks sooooo gooood! Great job.
I too, cook my bacon until IT 150 and love it!
tx smoker, this is so true and funny - I have the same situation when my wife was pretty critical with my hobby when I started this two years ago and she didn't pay any attention when I was giving away cooked or dry cured sausages and meats. Now, like you said, I have to "sneak a pack every once in a while" to share with my friends. I am not permitted to do this officially!!!  :-)


----------



## thunder835 (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I made some more this week. 5lbs of maple brown sugar and 5lbs of peppered.


----------



## thunder835 (Sep 21, 2018)

I am lucky that our Costco always has it in stock!



TomKnollRFV said:


> Jealous just looking! I wish WI would stock Pork Belly in stores already!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 21, 2018)

thunder835 said:


> I am lucky that our Costco always has it in stock!


Oh I'm sure ours does..but I also can't justify the expense of a membership when I can get every thing but pork belly at their prices at other stores by me!


----------



## thunder835 (Sep 21, 2018)

10lbs sliced and sealed. 5lbs peppered (1 pack went missing ) and 5lbs maple brown sugar.


----------

